# 372XP vs 576XP



## floriceeel (Oct 15, 2010)

I would like to buy in a short time a bigger chainsaw.I own a 435 Husky and it is not enough.Can't decide between these two(372-576).Which one should I buy???


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 15, 2010)

576 is slower to spin up, heavier, and less friendly for finesse work.
They do have more grunt than a 372 though.

372 is lighter, ,more nimble, and spins up quick with plenty of grunt for most felling and bucking.

I'm a huge fan of the 372, but will admit that they are at thier practical limit with a 28" and full skip, and the 576 is simply a notch better for running a dedicated 28" bar.

If fuel use is an issue worth considering for you, the 576 is definately better at sipping the fuel. 372's can be thirsty critters, and more so with a muffler Mod.

In anti-vibe, the 576 is about as good as they come really so no flies there either.

Good luck in your decision!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2010)

Why is this in a sponsor forum?

It belongs in the chainsaw forum, and would get more response there!


----------



## floriceeel (Oct 19, 2010)

:agree2:mistake.give me an advice .Isee you have got many saws


----------



## husky288 (Feb 11, 2011)

floriceeel said:


> I would like to buy in a short time a bigger chainsaw.I own a 435 Husky and it is not enough.Can't decide between these two(372-576).Which one should I buy???


 
I would go for the 372. Its a bit lighter and its going strong for a couple of years now.
Goodluck making a choiche.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 11, 2011)

floriceeel said:


> :agree2:mistake.give me an advice .Isee you have got many saws


 
Dingeryote basically nailed it, nothing to add.

There also are different versions of both models, but you can't really go wrong with any of them.


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 11, 2011)

I own both. Well the 372 might be spoken for by another member but, I've cut a bit with both. My observations are consistent with dinger's:

The 576 has more grunt. Better for longer bars and you can lean into the saw a bit more. I have the old school one but apparently the autotune has the ability to make it even more of a torque monster. 

The 576 also feels like a bigger, heavier saw. Sometimes, especially when it's wearing the low top, I gaze at a 372 and remark that it's pretty darn small for the amount of power it has. You look at the 576 and say to yourself, hey that's a big ass looking saw, it probably has lots of power. 

Armed with a 346xp I like the 576xp more as a complement, if i'm just working firewood trees, as the 346 will cut pretty large hardwood before you start to reach for something bigger. With your 435, you might want to use the saw more frequently, for smaller trees, so that would be reason to get a 372. 

The 576 wears an 8 pin rim with a 20" bar nicely (swamp yankee's preference) and balances out well with a 24" bar too.


----------



## bigredd (Feb 11, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> If fuel use is an issue worth considering for you, the 576 is definately better at sipping the fuel. 372's can be thirsty critters, and more so with a muffler Mod.


 
I would think the new 372XT would also be good on fuel. The 372 definately has higher resale demand of the two.


----------



## GA_Boy (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been tossing these two saws around in my head as well. The problem with the 372 is at this point they are nearly impossible to find (for most us) in the larger more desirable xpw 75cc version and more expensive than the 576.


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 11, 2011)

This guy is in Romania so the x-torque is supposedly not on the scene and the 372 is still available


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Feb 11, 2011)

Following up on Mike F's comments

I had a 372XP. Never liked it. It was too much of a tweener. If I needed power I had the PS7900 at the same weight, if I was bucking 16 inch and under wood, I used the 357XP. 

For felling hardwood logs the 372XP doesn't have the power band for giddy-up and go when you really need to adjust your cut in a hurry. Lost a couple nice veneer grade cherry trees that way and stopped using it for felling, logs anyway. (The buyer tends to get really, really testy when you turn veneer into firewood.) If you're just cutting firewood tops, the 372 XP will do, but the 576XP will do it too and if you set it up with an 8 pin and 20 inch bar a stock 372XP isn't going to hang with the 576XP in larger wood or especially noodling big chunks. If you do want to go to a longer bar from time to time changing the sprocket when you swap bars takes about an extra 2 minutes total, if that.

The 372 XP does have an outstanding rep for reliability. So far and I don't have a huge amount of time on mine, the 576XP has been rock solid.

I haven't tried 576XP with a longer than 20 inch bar, as stated that's what the 7900 is for. The 576XP though it looks big, handles surprising small, weight wise I really don't find it objectionable. Of course when I'm cutting wood I tend to to think about the job at hand and not some marketing spec sheet info. I'm strongly considering trading my current 576XP in and getting the heated handle version to be my all around, all year saw.

As far as anti-vibe, there's none better than the 576XP that I have tried. I did get to try a new 372 X-Torq courtesy of Spike60 at a GTG and it was smooth. In terms of overall power etc.. I can't comment as 3 or 4, 15 inch cookies hardly makes me an expert. I do have a friend up in Maine that cuts pulp however and he and his crew are running 372 X-Torq saws and are really pleased with them.

Well Mike opened the door. I walked in. take my comments for what you think they're worth, and be sure to make up your own mind. Buying anything because somebody else says you should and then not being happy gets expensive in a hurry.

As I have no experience with the AutoTune option I can't make any comment one way or the other.

Take Care


----------



## huskydave (Feb 11, 2011)

I have run them both quite a bit. The 372xp has a narrower profile and is less bulky to limb with. The 576xp has a bit more torque and does better with a 28-32"bar. The 372xp spools up a tad quicker and is better for bucking up wood imo.


----------



## wyk (Feb 11, 2011)

It depends on where you are in Romania. If you are in an alpine zone, you would do well with the 372 in spruce and pine due to it's slight advantage in weight and speed. If you are surrounded by more hardwoods, you may do better with a 20" 576 and it's grunt. I understand Romania planted a lot of black locust as well in it's forests. I have handled a 575, so can't speak for the 576. But I do own a 372. Even if I cut more hardwood, I wouldn't get a 576 or 575. I would just use a shorter bar. As it is, a 24" and 28" bar split the time on my 372 for maple, oak, fir and pine. I don't bother with a 20" bar. With a skip chain, it isn't really any faster than the 24. In the newer high-revving saws, I see no reason to run full comp. I also run full chisel. If you run semi, the 576 might be better. The AV on the 372 is great, as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 11, 2011)

The 576 is smoother and has a wider powerband. It seems to pull a longer bar better than a 372. I like full comp on bars up to 32". It is just smoother and cuts better to me. If you don't mind the little extra weight to get a little more torque the 576 is a great saw.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel (Mar 31, 2011)

*372xp*

I have no experience with the 576, but the 575 was junk in my opinion. I've had a 372xp for the past 6-7 yrs. and have had zero issues. It's been a go-to saw for me since the first time I ran one. I use a 24" bar, but admit that I could see the 28" being about as far as I'd take it. 372 is reliable, and puts a smile on my face every time I run it.


----------



## hamish (Mar 31, 2011)

Its all personal choice, and will depend upon the conditions you are cutting in, I have both, and like both, miss the other one when I am not using it and vice-versa. Torque is the biggest difference, and the auto-tune is a compliment to an amazing powerhead.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 31, 2011)

hamish said:


> Its all personal choice, and will depend upon the conditions you are cutting in, I have both, and like both, miss the other one when I am not using it and vice-versa. Torque is the biggest difference, and the auto-tune is a compliment to an amazing powerhead.



.. but the AT adds even more weight to the already heavy 576xp....

The AT version weights just as much as the MS441.


----------



## Muskegmaniac (Mar 31, 2011)

*372-576 auto*

So I've read the discussion on your dilemma . I had a 365 husky that I loved and it was stolen in five minutes in prince Albert Sask. Replaced with a 575 auto 26" bar full chisel and now I really love my saw ! While my opinion may hold little weight my father in law , a felling crew boss for many years in the wabascaw Ab. Area looked like he was on crack when I let him use it . He ran the 2100's and 395's mainly now out of logging he kept a 372 . He said " I wish this saw was out when I was logging " I respect his opinion a great deal . He is not the most mechanically inclined and a less than bullet proof saw would be left in the snow bank . Usually I would shy from a new model like this , I called several dealers for perf. Reports and realized their opinions were mostly aimed at what was in stock . Disheartening to say the least . Myself , I'm not one to pay more for less which was the case in my area . The 372 was consistently $200 more and less advanced. So I got me a 576 xpg w and it blatantly embarrases the father in laws 372 while running 8" more bar/ chain


----------

